# Womans Arse Size Study



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

There is a new study about women and how they feel about their arses; the results were pretty interesting: 


30% of women think their arse is too fat............ 


10% of women think their arse is too skinny......... 



The remaining 60% say they don't care, they love him, he's a good man and they wouldn't trade him for the world. 

:lol:


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Bubblehead,


I was just about to reach for the Report button(and try to beat the you know whoes), but then decided to read it:wink: :wink: 


Great joke.


   

Andy


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Reminds me of the woman who went to her husband for £1,000 for breast enlargement.

He said just get some tissue and rub your chest every day.
She said dont be stupid, that wont work.
Why not he said, its worked on your arse :wink:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

why do women rub their eyes first thing in the morning?


Because they don't have any b***s to scratch!!!


Sexist or what?


Davy


----------

